# Is my cat part Maine Coone? (Pics included)



## BoonDog (Feb 18, 2021)

We are wondering if our crazy now 11 month old cat has been part maine coone all along. We have always remarked how long and fluffy her tail and mane is. She seemed to grow a lot more slowly than our other cat, but we were under the assumption that she was just a runt. Her mother was a domestic short hair, but her previous home wasn't sure who the father was. After reading online, she seems to fit the bill pretty closely for a Maine Coone. The long thick (greasy) fur, long fluffy tail, ear tufts, and paw tufts, all point to it. What do you guys think?


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

Looks like it! She is very beautiful!


----------



## Catgirl13 (Jan 29, 2021)

She looks almost like my cat I think she's maine coone she's is very pretty!


----------



## BoonDog (Feb 18, 2021)

thank you!


----------



## Catgirl13 (Jan 29, 2021)

no problem glad to help!


----------

